# NOTICE We will no longer post new arrivals on this website GTA.. nafbaquarium.ca



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*Notice to all customers we will no longer post new arrivals on this web site GTA aquaria.

We will post on Facebook and our new web site should be ready in 2 weeks. * * nafbaquarium.ca*

*We decided not be a Sponsor and post on GTA for now. No shipments are coming in lately because of COVID-19. When shipment start to come back on a regular bases, we will come back to Sponsor this site.

It's hard to get international flights to bring in live stock at this time.

We just received 3 shipments this week 1 from saltwater fish from Hawaii and 1 saltwater fish, and invertebrates from Caribbean, and 1 freshwater fish, and aquatic plants.

When everything is back to normal we'll be back. Thank you to all customer

If you need to get in touch with us 
*
*please call the store at 416-267-7252

NAFB AQUARIUM CENTER 
2260 KINGSTON ROAD 
SCARBOROUGH, ONTARIO

WEB SITE NAFBAQUARIUM.CA 

STORE HOURS
Monday to Friday 11am till 8pm 
Saturday 10am till 5pm
Sunday 11am till 4pm *


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope you can create a subscribe column to your website, so you can auto email to those who are interested to know as to your new shipments, any sale that you have.

Stay safe....


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

nafbaquarium.ca redirects to http://greatlakesinsulators.com/.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

+1 on loonie's suggestion!


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

loonie said:


> I hope you can create a subscribe column to your website, so you can auto email to those who are interested to know as to your new shipments, any sale that you have.
> 
> Stay safe....


Yes they will have that option


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

characinfan said:


> nafbaquarium.ca redirects to http://greatlakesinsulators.com/.


HI

Sorry in 2 weeks the web site will be up and running. They are working on it right now.


----------



## Joevicks1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Your Facebook page has to except us as friends before we can see your lists


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi 

characinfan, ksimdjembe, and 50seven. Thank you for reporting this post as spam to moderators. 

Thanks for having a heart when people are down, reporting this post as spam. I have been a sponsor here for a very very long time, I have sent many many customer to GTAAQUARIA. Now that the economy is slow, and very hard to get stock, THANKS THANKS VERY MUCH KICKEM WHEN THERE DOWN YOUR SUCH A GREAT PERSONS.

Do you you know without Sponsor or advertisers you won't have this great social site. If you read my post I said I will be back to Sponsor this site, when we can get stock coming again. But you'r giving me second thought about coming back. I'll wait to see what the moderators will do delete this thread or keep it. 

To all my customers thank you for all the support for all these years. If the moderators delete this thread. I hope all my supporter/customers understand why we aren't back to GTA AQUARIA when everything is better again.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Joevicks1 said:


> Your Facebook page has to except us as friends before we can see your lists


Oh sorry let me see if they can change that, I don't do the posting there.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

@characinfan, @ksimdjembe, and @50seven
Show yourself here and explain


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

+1 on Jaysan's note


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

What?!

I reported a spammer on the thread. 
There was a new member that had added a spam message to the thread and I reported it.

The 'member' has since had their message in the thread removed.

Isn't that how it works?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

NAFB, 
I reported a spammer who was thread crapping for your thread. 
When I opened the report a post icon, I detailed that someone had spammed the post. 
I hope the owners of this forum will correct for that. 
I mean't no ill toward NAFB. I would assume that's what the others have done as well.
I wish you all the best in this difficult time.



NAFB said:


> Hi
> 
> characinfan, ksimdjembe, and 50seven. Thank you for reporting this post as spam to moderators.
> 
> ...


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

NAFB said:


> Hi
> 
> characinfan, ksimdjembe, and 50seven. Thank you for reporting this post as spam to moderators.
> 
> ...


Whoa! I reported a spammer's post as spam, not your post.

I and the other people who already posted in this thread are interested in your products and trying to help you (e.g. by showing you that someone has messed with your web site). Covid-19 is messing with everybody's life and everybody is hurting. Tech glitches are everywhere and they make things worse. Please think about this before lashing out. Same to @Jaysan and @Dee2010. We are all trying to get by. Let's keep this forum a supportive place.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

+ 1: this that Chacacinfan was trying to get across. 
Ugh, Covid is the worst for so many reasons. 
Mom and Pop (private) fish retailers are in my opinion, the heart of what is currently holding the hobby together. They are exactly who needs to be supported in such times so that the hobby is able to survive, and so that a great deal of knowledge can continue to be shared with other hobbyists.



characinfan said:


> Whoa! I reported a spammer's post as spam, not your post.
> 
> I and the other people who already posted in this thread are interested in your products and trying to help you (e.g. by showing you that someone has messed with your web site). Covid-19 is messing with everybody's life and everybody is hurting. Tech glitches are everywhere and they make things worse. Please think about this before lashing out. Same to @Jaysan and @Dee2010. We are all trying to get by. Let's keep this forum a supportive place.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

characinfan said:


> Whoa! I reported a spammer's post as spam, not your post.
> 
> I and the other people who already posted in this thread are interested in your products and trying to help you (e.g. by showing you that someone has messed with your web site). Covid-19 is messing with everybody's life and everybody is hurting. Tech glitches are everywhere and they make things worse. Please think about this before lashing out. Same to @Jaysan and @Dee2010. We are all trying to get by. Let's keep this forum a supportive place.


+1 for YOUR positive response.. WE all need to take it easy and go a little bit more above and beyond and take a step back when anything starts to upset us to get the real facts as sometimes they may not be what we see or expect..

way to go everyone on keeping it positive.. i have been to this store MANY TIMES AND LOVE going there... i don't have saltwater up and running yet but i for one know it's a great place from many members and by knowing key people in the inductry who know the owner....

keep your head up everyone and someday this will pass and there will be a new norm..... The hobby will continue and it will adapt.... cause people like ourselves love the hobby...

cheers


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice guys!
I guess the function works then lol

I guess those posts were moved before I even saw them. Cudos on a job well done


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

What I'm curious of is how did NAFB get their names? 

Generally reporting spam is anonymous on forums.

Did VS / GTA name names to NAFB, all the while misinterpreting the nature of the spam reports from characinfan, ksimdjembe, and 50seven?

That's some real bush league shit right there.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spam*

Saw the spam msg under there post .. and was gonna report it .but figured it would fall on deaf ears .chk back a few days and all hells broken loose ...wtf


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

To all who know me from the good old days, you know I'd never intend harm to anyone. NAFB has always treated me well and I wish them the best of success in this trying time. I'm sorry that they had to deal with the added grief of a broken spam reporting system.



Greg_o said:


> What I'm curious of is how did NAFB get their names?
> 
> Generally reporting spam is anonymous on forums.
> 
> ...


Good question...

Anyways, here's what happened:

I read this thread shortly after it was created, and the first post was from a brand new member with only 1 post, asking for people to check out their new e-commerce website IIRC... might have been selling soccer paraphernalia, I can't remember. I clicked on "REPORT THIS POST" and that was that.

NAFB should never have been targeted.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Definitely saw the spam post as well - multiple threads have it, carpet cleaning and other unrelated businesses.

I can't believe that the report feature is this broken and reporting a post reports the thread instead. To top it off, you inform the owner who reported you? That's insanity as you'll get issues like this, where people will react to that report.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

The beginning of the end of this once great site was once the new owners took over this site. Unfortunately it has turned to shit. This is just another great example of it. 

It really is sad because this was a great spot for the hobby in the gta. Really sad


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

mmatt said:


> The beginning of the end of this once great site was once the new owners took over this site. Unfortunately it has turned to shit. This is just another great example of it.
> 
> It really is sad because this was a great spot for the hobby in the gta. Really sad


Can not disagree with a single word in your post.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

mmatt said:


> The beginning of the end of this once great site was once the new owners took over this site. Unfortunately it has turned to shit. This is just another great example of it.
> 
> It really is sad because this was a great spot for the hobby in the gta. Really sad


Hope it will not end up like Aquarium Pros....


----------

